

Ask HN: So did anyone notice they are following less people now? - goldham

Now that our following / followers lists are back. Anyone notice a decrease in your following lists? Or if you used the exploit, did your followers list decrease?
======
sushi
My followers have rather increased because I made Justin Beiber follow me by
exploiting the bug and some chicks followed me just because of that.

